# Peri-menopause or possibly pregnant?



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi girls
I have never posted on this particular board before, up to six months ago I was a poster on the ICSI boards, both on FF and another site. To quickly fill you in, I am 39 and have had 3 ICSIs and 1 FET in the last few years, all negative. They seemed to think the reason I failed to conceive naturally was due to DH’s low’ish count. Anyway the last cycle was November. Since January we have tried to move on with our lives. I am no longer testing for ovulation and just make a note when AF arrives. I ALWAYS start with some spotting followed by full AF 1-3 days later. My periods have never been particularly regular but in the last six months they have all been between 29-31 days. I am now on Day 37 and no sign of AF at all. Last week I had the usual cramps for 1-2 days but nothing. If I was about to start my peri-menopause would I have any other symptoms or would AF just stop? I know you are all probably thinking ‘silly cow’ just go and do a test but after trying to conceive for 5 years and 4 IVF cycles I cannot face seeing another negative pregnancy result.
Thanks for reading
Jules


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I don't think you're a silly cow (!) but I do think you should get a test. I know what you mean about seeing a negative test and the emotional impact of it - but, at the moment, you're probably already pretty confused and worried so will it make that much difference? 

Peri menopause isn't actually the menopause - it's the five year period before full blown menopause so you would still expect the bleed during this time. And why, at your age, would you be expecting it? Have you had your hormone levels checked? 

I spoke to my mum about her menopause and she said that, for her, the periods were the last thing to go - she started with the flushes and the light headedness and other symptoms but the actual bleeding didn't stop until she was nearly 60 !


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I think I read somewhere that peri menopause is between 5 and 10 years before menopause , depending on women, and symptoms are irregular period, and irregular flow. Not a doc, so just something I think I read. But if you have no spotting , just AF cramps and you are a week late, then a nat pregnancy is possible. You will only know if you test. I understand that you are fed up of testing and always getting a neg, but at the moment anyway, this is worrying/exciting/frustrating for you and you can't really move forward until you know for sure. 
I realy think you should test.
Best wishes, and lots of                  for a BFP!
Future Mummy


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

I just wanted to say a big thank you to both of you for replying to my message. Yes, you are both right and, in hindsight, I should have tested at the weekend when I was off work and with my DH. Instead I have had to endure work with my dream over (again). I have some slight brown discharge appearing which is how AF always starts. I just cannot believe how cruel Mother Nature has been (again), fancy letting me be 7-10 days late which has never happened before and still not be pregnant! I tried so hard not to get my hopes up but.....
Anyway, thanks again and I hope you both get to wherever you want to be.
Jules x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Jules

Just wanted to send you a big    

Ellie


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you Ellie, I suppose it is only natural to get one's hopes up! Congratulations on your news - it always makes me smile to see someone getting a BFP after IVF treatment, especially after more than one attempt.

Jules


----------

